# I know it's early....



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

I know it's almost the end of August but I have been wondering what kind of winter we will have here in the NE. I am hoping it will be way better then last winter :realmad: I have herd from some older people that if you see a wasp nest close to the gound it will be a mild winter but if you see one up in the trees it's gonna be a bad winter, soo far I have seen 3 half way up a tree, I hope the older guys are right.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

We will have snow - between 1" and 200".


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

The farmer's Almanac said a big storm Dec.8th


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

PlowMan03 said:


> I : I have herd from some older people that if you see a wasp nest close to the gound it will be a mild winter but if you see one up in the trees it's gonna be a bad winter, soo far I have seen 3 half way up a tree, I hope the older guys are right.


O.K. I'll play. 
The W.A.S.P. nests are from 6ft to 9ft off the ground in my area this year.
It has all ready snowed in the lower 48 this season in the high country of Colorado and Montana. The lows in Montana have been in the upper 20s already this season.
here is a pic from the other day.


----------



## Charles (Dec 21, 1999)

Last summer it rarely got above 90 and there was a mild winter. This summer has had many days of 95+ temps. Last summer was rainy and this one was relatively dry. This summer was much different than last so maybe this winter will be much different than last


----------



## basher (Nov 13, 2004)

Most of the W.A.S.P.s in my area are at the beach for the summer though some go to the poconos. there are a large number of plus 6 footers but none of them are 9 foot.


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

I've got a whole bunch of wasp's laying in my yard belly up from being sprayed with RAID. Guess I just contributed to having another mild winter...sorry guys but I hate wasps & hornets.

Buck


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Up North said:


> I've got a whole bunch of wasp's laying in my yard belly up from being sprayed with RAID. Guess I just contributed to having another mild winter...sorry guys but I hate wasps & hornets.
> 
> Buck


When I have a bunch of wasp's laying belly up in my yard, their is also a lot of empty beer cans laying around too. lol :waving:

Buck.Maybe you should offer bug extermination to your customers? 
There thick around here this year too. The nests have been all most as big as basketballs.


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

SnoFarmer said:


> When I have a bunch of wasp's laying belly up in my yard, their is also a lot of empty beer cans laying around too. lol :waving:
> 
> Buck.Maybe you should offer bug extermination to your customers?
> There thick around here this year too. The nests have been all most as big as basketballs.


LOL! The beer cans I had just picked up a week ago or so as I actually had to mow for the first time in almost a month. That's how I found the hornets nest...or actually they found me I think. I would offer bee extermination but I swelled up pretty good after that last sting...my Michelin Man looks turned into the Michelin Man on steriods!

Buck


----------



## DaySpring Services (Feb 1, 2005)

Hey dont always say early. We got over 2 feet overnight on November 17th last year. There weren't too many people prepared. I put my plow on just in case, and it was a good thing. Our area wasn't supposed to get anything. We ended up getting it the worst


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

*WASP Nest In my Truck Mirror*

I to have noticed the nest being tucked up In hidden areas...Also I had a Nest In my remote truck mirror.
I too... hope that we have a real winter this year.


----------



## murray83 (Dec 3, 2005)

last 2 weeks the mornings have been getting pretty cool winters on its way.

anyone still bother to read the farmers almanic? last years was way off i'm still waiting to hear about this year hopefully its decent snow.


----------



## cha-chas plowin (Feb 20, 2006)

*bring on the snow*

i have been ready so let it snow:yow!:


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

*The Cedars*

The Cedar trees have more seeds and they are droping eary this year...A true Sign of a stormy winter:yow!:


----------



## Snow Picasso (Dec 15, 2004)

I talked with a couple of "OLD-TIMERS" and they told me to watch the spider webs in bushes. If the web is low to the ground...Not too much snow! If the webs are high in the bushes they're planning for alot of snow cover. They also told me to get out of the business because it's so cut-throat and the winters are not what they used to be! I know they're right about one of the two!:salute:


----------



## Up North (May 4, 2004)

Snow Picasso said:


> I talked with a couple of "OLD-TIMERS" and they told me to watch the spider webs in bushes. If the web is low to the ground...Not too much snow! If the webs are high in the bushes they're planning for alot of snow cover. They also told me to get out of the business because it's so cut-throat and the winters are not what they used to be! I know they're right about one of the two!:salute:


Gotta watch those "old timers"...they tell you to get out of the business because it's cut-throat, no snow, etc. and who ends up with your accounts? Wise they are... 

Buck


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

Charles said:


> Last summer it rarely got above 90 and there was a mild winter. This summer has had many days of 95+ temps. Last summer was rainy and this one was relatively dry. This summer was much different than last so maybe this winter will be much different than last


I love your theory Charles.


----------



## Daner (Jan 8, 2006)

*weather*

Also this year we had more rain than last year...so...Its also been diferent up here as well 
What does that mean?
Damm more snow this year purplebou


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

Hows it going everyone? I'm thinking of buying another truck for the business next year but was thinking why wait if I could make money plowing this year with it. I just hate to make that decision on a catipillere nest being so far off the ground, but I also believe some of the old timmers methods are better then some of the Hi tech we have today!

Mak.


----------



## PlowMan03 (Dec 31, 2003)

Looks like this winter might be a good one for the NE check it out here: http://headlines.accuweather.com/news-story.asp?article=9


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

It's all baloney.. 

The only way to really tell is to get terrible sleep because your looking out the window from bed wondering if the weather guys are wrong AGAIN.

The only thing I absolutely hate about plowing.. the dam weather guys teasing us!:realmad: 

Now we are doing it to ourselves!


----------

